

Feeling Lucky? Explore flights in fun, new ways with Google - hiroaki
http://googletravel.blogspot.com/2014/06/feeling-lucky-explore-flights-in-fun.html

======
adiM
<sarcasm> Feeling lucky? Sure. What about the tourist visas? Oh I forgot.
Americans and Europeans don't need them. </sarcasm>

